# You're my home.



## MissChris

Hey everyone!
I'm trying to find a way to say 'You're my home, I'll never say goodbye to you'. 
I think it's pretty easy to translate directly but I'm actually looking for a true way to fully express the meaning and the feeling behind it, not just a translation. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Maroseika

What home you mean?


----------



## LilianaB

Are you referring to a person (metaphorically) or to a country, or something else?


----------



## MissChris

It's speaking about a person, not a place. I apologize for the lack of detail.


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: ты мой дом.


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> I would say: ты мой дом.



You will get some very weird looks after saying this one. The primary meaning of дом is house.

There is no way to express the feeling behind it, because there is no similar expression in Russian and everything you say will sound a bit awkward. Plus, saying goodbye to one's own home is a common sentiment in Russia. If you must, say something like "ты мне - как родина (дом родной), ты всегда будешь в моём сердце."


----------



## MissChris

That's what I thought originally but it seemed too obvious, haha. It has the same feeling as if that someone is where you belong?
And also, what about the second part "I'll never say goodbye to you".
I wouldn't mind something that's more poetic as opposed to colloquial since it's a pretty intense phrase. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## LilianaB

No, it is not -- in this context, Sobakus. It is exactly the same as in English -- you _are my home_ is also a metaphorical use -- the relation is exactly the same. You may get strange looks at using most metaphorical phrases these days.

Here, you have a quite similar use of this expression, in a poetic sense.  http://www.moskva.fm/artist/максим_леонидов/song_662707 


Plus, the phase is not colloquial at all -- it is just simple.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Here, you have a quite similar use of this expression, in a poetic sense.  http://www.moskva.fm/artist/максим_леонидов/song_662707



In the song it doesn't go alone, it is: Ты - мoй дoм, мoй oчaг, мoй кocтёp в лecy дpeмyчeм...

In such context it's really poetical, but I agree that if used alone it looks very, very strange.
Ты мой дом, ты всегда будешь в моем сердце? Yes, very strange...


----------



## grinski

Ты-мой дом. Я никогда тебе не скажу прощай.
is ok if said in a dialogue about somebody's possible leaving for good, because the leave will be short.


----------



## MissChris

I assumed an exact translation wouldn't be possible. Is there another way to convey the same meaning that is maybe more natural to all you native speakers?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't see anything strange in this phrase at all. The question in fact is not whether the phrase is strange or not, but rather if it is the right translation of the English phase. In my opinion, it is. It may seem equally strange, to many people, to say to somebody in English: _you are my home_.


----------



## Ahu Lee

I agree with *Maroseika *and *Sobakus*. "Ты - мoй дoм" is a weird thing to say in Russian. _I'll never say goodbye to you -- _Я тебя никогда не оставлю(though it sounds a bit perky to me)

*MissChris*, 
does this convey your meaning?

_Мой дом всегда будет там где ты. И этот дом я никогда не оставлю_ (or just _Я никогда тебя не оставлю_) / _My home will always be where you are. And I'll never leave this home_ (_I'll never leave you_).

It sounds more natural to me. 

PS.. *LilianaB*, why are you so stubborn about this?


----------



## MissChris

Maybe if I convey the meaning a bit better in English it would be more helpful?
It really isn't a strange phrase in English at all even when it's said alone and without any dialogue, it's easily understood. It is quite romantic and personal, though, so it's certainly not something I'd say to just anyone on the street!
The meaning in English is something to the effect of "with you is where I feel most comfortable, most at home, and most myself and I will never say goodbye to those feelings". 
I suppose it's possible to translate all of that but I was really hoping to find something more consice and romantic as opposed to something that looks more like an encyclopedia entry! In English "you're my home" is the just best and simplest way to say it.


----------



## MissChris

Yes, that sounds lovely to me and definitely expresses the meaning I'm looking for! And I completely appreciate that you think it's most natural. 
Thank you!


----------



## LilianaB

Ahu Lee said:


> I agree with *Maroseika *and *Sobakus*. "Ты - мoй дoм" is a weird thing to say in Russian. _I'll never say goodbye to you -- _Я тебя никогда не оставлю(though it sounds a bit perky to me)
> 
> *MissChris*,
> does this convey your meaning?
> 
> _Мой дом всегда будет там где ты. И этот дом я никогда не оставлю_ (or just _Я никогда тебя не оставлю_) / _My home will always be where you are. And I'll never leave this home_ (_I'll never leave you_).
> 
> It sounds more natural to me.
> 
> PS.. *LilianaB*, why are you so stubborn about this?



Your phrase sounds very nice, but does not mean the same (the second part). Why do you think that it sounds strange? It is even a part of some lyrics, and it would be almost the same in many other Slavic languages. I think it is just your personal perception of the phrase, so I wouldn't really make into a general statement. I would personally translate the whole phrase as: Ты мой дом -- мне никогда с тобой не прощаться.


----------



## Ahu Lee

LilianaB said:


> Your phrase sounds very nice, but does not mean the same (the second part). Why do you think that it sounds strange? It is even a part of some lyrics, and it would be almost the same in many other Slavic languages. I think it is just your personal perception of the phrase, so I wouldn't really make into a general statement.



OK, first, please let me say that I'm here to learn, not argue. So, I appreciate your point of view regardless of whether you are talking about my native language or not. I agree, the second part doesn't mean exactly the same, frankly speaking I don't like my second part, but there's no "good" way to say _I'll never say goodbye to you_ in Russian. 

Why does it sound strange? 
Well, it's a good question, but a language is not a math or any kind of science. In other words, if something sounds "strange" doesn't necessarily imply any cause -- that is, sometimes the answer is "Just Because". However, in this particular case, I'd say that the cause is that the primary/first/general meaning of дом, as *sobakus *already mentioned above, is house! Without a context, on its own it will sound exactly like "you are my house".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I absolutely agree with you -- language is not a logical phenomenon. Many things may sound strange to different people in any language.


----------



## gvozd

Ahu Lee said:


> _Мой дом всегда будет там,__ где ты. И этот дом я никогда не оставлю_


----------



## LilianaB

It is very nice, but it means: _My home will always be wherever you are, and I will never leave this home_. If this is what the OP wants, it is absolutely fine. It would not be appropriate as a transaltion of some lyrics which said: _You are my home_.


----------



## gvozd

Nothing comes to mind except



> Ты мой уют (you're my comfort)


----------



## lectrice

Ты моё прибежище (?)


----------



## PeterTiler

Saying "Ты - мoй дoм" sounded rather awkward to me. It could say a mentally ill person or a foreigner. 
Когда я с тобой, я как дома. Я никогда тебя не брошу.


----------

